# My RCS setup



## Hamza (21 May 2014)

Hello everyone,

Wanted to share a fun little setup I have been running for a while now.

I must mention that I am no pro shrimp keeper/breeder by any means. I like RCS and a few extra home bred shrimps come in handy for my other planted tanks. Thats basically why I keep them.

Its a 
-15x12x12in(roughly 30l)
-filtered by a big sponge filter
-aquasoil substrate
-a couple of extra crypts from other tank
-a couple of driftwood pieces
-It has easily over 100 shrimps
-I change about 80% water weekly(2x40%)

I dedicated this tank to shrimps back in january this year when the population in community setup was declined to barely 6 RCS. Since then this is second generation of shrimps. Sometimes I do think about culling to improve the strain but couldnt do that yet full fledged. 


A FTS





shrimps feasting on flakes..








one of the older generation adults
















A bug that appeared out of nowhere into this setup. Very amusing to watch it swim, doesnt seem to prey on shrimps, I wonder how is it alive?





a close-up





Some old pictures from February..
















You can see a mosquito larve enjoying algae wafer along weth shrimps, yep I have all sorts of critters in this tank.






Best shrimp in my lot






I hope you enjoy the pictures.

Cheers! 
Hamza


----------



## allan angus (21 May 2014)

nice photos thanks for sharing


----------



## Ryan Thang To (21 May 2014)

Very nice. I like the colours


----------



## Edvet (21 May 2014)

Love the FTS,looks intriguing.


----------



## kirk (21 May 2014)

Is that a water boatman?  If it is it must like your tank as I think they can fly.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 May 2014)

Nice. Maybe the water boatman will be feeding on the mosquito larvae that's behind the smallest shrimp in the fourth to last photo? Although they apparently prefer algae and plants.


----------



## Hamza (22 May 2014)

Thank you all for viewing, liking and appreciating it!

Here are a couple of shots feasting on blanched spinach


----------



## kirk (22 May 2014)

Is that popeye I see in the middle.


----------



## sciencefiction (22 May 2014)

Your shrimp are spoiled


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jun 2014)

HI Hamza, Fab shrimp photos How the Water boat man Doing


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 Jun 2014)

Hamza said:


> Sometimes I do think about culling to improve the strain but couldnt do that yet full fledged.


I think I read somewhere that culling of shrimp and selective breeding has little or no impact on the offspring of RCS. Really nice coloured shrimp will just have a whatever looking young it has so in effect you're not "fixing" a strain more just killing the ones you don't like the look of which doesn't sound nice however you look at it. Nice photos and shrimp though, really good photography.


----------

